# 1941 Ladies' Hawthorne



## Waterland (Aug 4, 2013)

Got this a few months ago from a vague Craigslist ad; "Antique 1939 26" Ladies Bike" was what the ad said, no picture.  I emailed and asked for a picture and what the headbadge said, once I saw what it was I was off to get it.  Not in too bad of shape to begin with, the front rim is bent up, so I replaced it with a temporary one until I can get the other bent back into shape (if that's possible).  Took everything apart down to the frame, cleaned it up with soap and water, 0000 steel wool on all the painted parts to get the rust off, and all other parts de-greased, de-rusted, re-greased and reassembled.  I think it turned out pretty well, and it's a very smooth ride.  I had to turn the seat post around because it was too far forward in the correct position, and that makes the seat a little uncomfortable, but it's still a great bike that I'll ride often.

Day I got it, before disassembly:






After cleanup:


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 4, 2013)

What a difference a good bath makes to an older bike! Glad to hear she's still being used for what her builders intended - to be ridden and enjoyed.

Dave


----------



## Waterland (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks!  This is going to be my main rider for awhile until I get some other projects completed.  Does anyone know what the correct rack for this would be and does anyone have one available?


----------

